#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Add water mark to all sheets

## Rob K

Hi there,

I am somewhat new to Power point, but I have a presentation from a previous month that needs updating by various people on sharepoint. What I wanted to do is add a watermark textbox (i.e. text box lilght coloured font set to say 36pt and rotate it to about 30 degrees) that just says please replace sheet, that way I can see who has updated.

Now there are 42 sheets, is there a way I can select them all and add this text box without going through all of them individually. Please bear in mind that when this gets replaced with another sheet, this should no longer be there ie, I don't want it to be a permanent format.
Kind regards

Rob

----------


## LJMetzger

Hi Rob,

I know nothing about Powerpoint macros.  The following Excel VBA code contains two slightly different macros that create PRELIMINARY watermarks on the Active Sheet.  Numbers can be manipulated by trial and error for placement and size and color to suit your needs.

If the code does what you want, post a sample workbook, and code can be created to put a suitable watermark on whatever sheets you want.

Lewis




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Rob K

Hi, I have done this manually now, I was kind of hoping there was a quick trick like you can do with excel by shift and select the sheets you want to do repetative tasks with. With power point it seems you can't do anything useful like that.

----------


## Andy Pope

I know you resolved your problem manually but you can use this if it arises again.

Manually add a shape to first slide, format and position as required. With the shape selected.
ALT+F11 to open VBE
CTRL+G to open immediate window.
copy and paste the line of code and press enter.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## hectorconey12

I wanted to know how to do this as well. Like you, I manually added the water marks. I guess there's no shortcut to it.

----------


## MarvinTucker

> I wanted to know how to do this as well. Like you, I manually added the water marks. I guess there's no shortcut to it.



yes, i took thing that there is no short cut becuase i tried this many time but i could not find anything and had to do manually itself

----------

